# programmer



## nastygoat405rwhp (Mar 28, 2010)

im looking for something other than a flash programmer but not sure what to get I got an 06 gto with the trex cam headers and cold air intake but lookin to put noz and a couple other goodies im sick of payin a crap load of money to have my car dyno tuned plus i want to be able to switch from tune to tune when needed.........track days non track days


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

HPTuners.com >> Performance At Your Fingertips


----------



## nastygoat405rwhp (Mar 28, 2010)

Thats exactly what im lookin for have u ever used this before and how user friendly is it, i read the web page but id rather get an opinon from someone thats used it


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I've never used one, but would like to. There are pleanty of guys using it on their GTO with no training. I believe they have a forums too so if you buy one I would join and do some research on what works and what doesn't.


----------



## nastygoat405rwhp (Mar 28, 2010)

awesome thanks, nice goat by the way i wish i could afford a classic to go with mine


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

If don't plan to mod the crap out of your GTO, I wouldn't buy HP Tuners. Predator is great for someone who only wants to do intake/exhaust. Once you start getting into heads/cam stuff HP tuners really shines though.

Also if you get HP Tuners, make sure you get a wideband like an LC1 or something to tune for WOT runs.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

nastygoat405rwhp said:


> awesome thanks, nice goat by the way i wish i could afford a classic to go with mine


Thanks, wish I could afford a new one to go with the classic.


----------

